# Is this o.k.?



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm at day 32 of Mike's program, but lately I've had days in wich I simply don't want to listen to my daily session... Is not that I wanna quit, is just that sometimes I'm just not in the mood... Is it normal to feel like that? Should I force myself to listen to the sessions? or just listen to them when I feel like doing it?Take care.T.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Follow the program. Just listen to it as you fall alseep. I would plug in the cds and listen right before bed. It would get me all relaxed for bed and sometimes I would fall alseep.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Its important to stick to the schedule.Remember your doing this to alleviate the IBS symptoms and feel better and its a process. Keep that in mind.Do you listen at night before bed?Have you noticed any differences since starting them yet?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

The subconscious mind does not like change, even though the change may be for the better - so sometimes we feel that listening is a chore, or as you say, not in the mood to listen, and we become weary of it - not everyone gets this, but from time to time it can happen - it is sort of like an approach - avoidance thing - for example, you want to get rid of a cough, so take medicine for it that may not taste good, but your desire to get rid of the cough is stronger than the endurance of the taste - well, you know what I mean. So many things in life are like that - going to the dentist, but having to do so to get rid of pain - your feelings will change about the listening in time, this is just a little slump as you progress - you are not in the mood as often because most likely, you are on the verge of change, and change is different and feels different. So persevere and keep at it, and I think you will find that this will pass ! Hang in there!


----------

